# your top 5 climbing ropes and the hitches that go with them the best (for you)



## freeweight (Jul 26, 2011)

juswt curious guys what do you pick wether for its strength ,the way the hitch holds/ runs through it,or because it takes alot of abuse without showing much wear ,or good for footlocking whatever 

lets hear em


----------



## capecodtree (Jul 26, 2011)

*rope and friction hitch*

safety blue and the blake. Simple an versatile.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jul 26, 2011)

Running Dragonfly through 3/8 Technora eye to eye with a Schwabish friction knot.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't even know the name of the brand of rope I bought. I bought it at REI which sells a lot of rock climbing/mountaineering gear as well as all of the outdoors junk. It's 11mm, and it's been working fine. I like the blake's hitch all except for the knot eventually loosening up. Then it just has to be hammered tight enough again. I'd never use it without a shunt above it.


----------



## flushcut (Jul 27, 2011)

Hard lay manilla with a taught line hitch.


----------



## freeweight (Jul 27, 2011)

prettygood guys ,alot of people look down on the blakes hitch ,i personally luve it ,i wanted to see why everyone said the hitch shoulb be tied with sane dia. as the climning line so i just had to look into ended up buying 6 feet of BLAZE as it supple and soft and kinda acts like beeline byt flatening when louded ,to grip the rope ,i have NEOlite 1/2" ,great line durable and STAYS round no matter what 

well i tie a 5-6/2 blakes with this and wow i love it ,catches readily , no slippage and releases very well under load ,think this is my climbing gear of choice


----------



## Treetom (Jul 27, 2011)

Ice Tail, Beeline and Tenex eye-eyes, tied with VT or Distel. Safety Blue and True Blue climbing lines. Hard lay manilla?! Back in the day I had 150' of 1" diameter manilla for a bull rope. Talk about heaaavy.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 27, 2011)

Samson BRW, ICE tress, VT (variant) hitch


----------



## chad556 (Jul 27, 2011)

8mm bee line e2e tied in an XT hitch on 7/16" yale blaze with a micro pulley. I like it because its light weight and easy to handle. I am playing around with the knut hitch now too, its hard to say which one is better.

I actually use the knut hitch on my rope lanyard (8mm bee line adjuster on yale bandit(alternate color of blaze)) I like it because it stays together even better than the XT when it gets flopped around when not under load.


----------



## flushcut (Jul 27, 2011)

Treetom said:


> Ice Tail, Beeline and Tenex eye-eyes, tied with VT or Distel. Safety Blue and True Blue climbing lines. Hard lay manilla?! Back in the day I had 150' of 1" diameter manilla for a bull rope. Talk about heaaavy.


 
That was a joke. Poison Ivy/HiVy, beeline/tenex eye-eye with a swabisch and some times a blakes.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jul 27, 2011)

flushcut said:


> That was a joke. Poison Ivy/HiVy, beeline/tenex eye-eye with a swabisch and some times a blakes.


 
how does that tenex grab on the IVY? I have bluemoon and needed to quit using tenex for my split tails. 

Bluemoon and beeline e2e either a XT, swabish, or distil. Depending on the mood, lately its been distil


----------



## flushcut (Jul 28, 2011)

TreEmergencyB said:


> how does that tenex grab on the IVY? I have bluemoon and needed to quit using tenex for my split tails.
> 
> Bluemoon and beeline e2e either a XT, swabish, or distil. Depending on the mood, lately its been distil


 
I don't climb a whole lot but it grabs nicely and I weigh 250. I use a five wrap for the most part and found a four wrap to bite too hard for my liking.


----------



## deevo (Jul 28, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> I don't even know the name of the brand of rope I bought. I bought it at REI which sells a lot of rock climbing/mountaineering gear as well as all of the outdoors junk. It's 11mm, and it's been working fine. I like the blake's hitch all except for the knot eventually loosening up. Then it just has to be hammered tight enough again. I'd never use it without a shunt above it.


 
Then you aren't tying it right! I have been using a Blakes for years and it has never loosened up! Try using real arborist rope and some bee line, you will be fine. I use 1/2" yellow jacket with a blakes (bee line) and a pantin.


----------



## Treetom (Jul 29, 2011)

flushcut said:


> That was a joke. Poison Ivy/HiVy, beeline/tenex eye-eye with a swabisch and some times a blakes.



your humor wasn't wasted flushcut


----------



## flushcut (Jul 29, 2011)

Treetom said:


> your humor wasn't wasted flushcut


 
Somebody had to say it.


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jul 31, 2011)

Blue streak / ocean / xt / hitch climber


----------



## jimbo666 (Aug 11, 2012)

machard tresse 4wrap tenex 10mm 22'' on yale bluemoon very fast setup (if you try it be sure it bites the rope sometimes its can lose it)


----------



## 802climber (Aug 15, 2012)

Samson Blue Streak (etc) with 10mm beeline e2e and a distel hitch
or 1/2" single eye and a blakes hitch


Samson Velocity with 8mm ice or beeline e2e and a distel hitch


----------



## imagineero (Aug 16, 2012)

Who has 5 different types of 'favorite' climbing ropes, and different hitches to match each one? Or a list of 20 climbing ropes rated from number one down?

Get one and stick to it. This isn't golf ;-) poison hi-vee with 8mm beeline for me, klemheist with a slack tender. I have about 8 or 9 ropes of different lengths. Their all poison hi-vee and variants to get different colors to safe confusion.

Shaun


----------



## limbwalker71 (Aug 16, 2012)

capecodtree said:


> safety blue and the blake. Simple an versatile.



blue streak w a blake and split tail , simple , versatile ,


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 16, 2012)

ArborMaster Bigfoot with a blake's on a split tail or sometimes i use a ART Spiderjack II.


----------



## deevo (Aug 16, 2012)

limbwalker71 said:


> blue streak w a blake and split tail , simple , versatile ,



Same here, I also use a DMM hitch climber pulley. Also have another 150' of Vortex cool. it's nice rope got in in the spring and alternate between the 2. One is always on hand in the aerial rescue kit.


----------



## formationrx (Aug 16, 2012)

*...*

tautline on true blue...


----------



## Tree Pig (Aug 16, 2012)

formationrx said:


> tautline on true blue...



yeah and you still use these too?



















of course just teasing sometimes old reliable is all that is needed.


----------



## deevo (Aug 16, 2012)

Tree Pig said:


> yeah and you still use these too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dig those up and take pictures with your polaroid? lol!:wink2:


----------



## Customcuts (Aug 21, 2012)

*Climb Line & Lanyard*

Safety blue climb line with 8 mm beeline xt. (Left) 1/2 inch x 25' arbormaster with 8 mm beeline xt and isc micro pulley to tend slack. (Right) the arbormaster works as a positioning lanyard and secondary climb line... 

View attachment 249540


----------



## Customcuts (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...mbing/249540d1345590548-climbline-lanyard-jpg


----------

